# omg think i have messed up my egg share chance



## ♥emmyloupink♥ (Mar 21, 2005)

ohhh my god, 
i had a quick chat with the crm london egg share councillor today over the phone,
and she says i am sounding very negative about egg sharing and she doesn't think its a good step for me take 

  .

it all started of so well, i rang the clinic to check whats going on as i hadn't heard anything from them since i had my bloods done  and i am really keen to start downreggin

they said all my bloods etc are fine and i need to make a apt with the councillor..
which i did. 
i have af have had a argument with DH and am of work with a chest infection so i have the hump.

i thing i talked and talked (to much) about my previous negative feelings and my rightful worries about how i will feel when i egg donate...   but the thing is i am sooooooooo over all my worries and negative feelings towards it all and have no moved on from that and feel exited and happy that i am helping others especially after reading all the donor recipient stories on this site ..that i am 100% ready to do this.

arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh... god i am worried sick now.. i have my official apt on the 14th feb with the old battleaxe to convince her i am happy to this..i wish i had blooming lied and said tra la la la i am happy 600% to do it.
bum.
do you think its all over now.. i have been so exited to actually be on right move to start ivf and now because of a few words i have messed it up 
i cant stop sobbing and feel sick with worry 
do you think she will come around if i walk in there with my happy hat on ? 

i thought it was normal to have anxiety's about it all and to worry a little...oh god
i cant believe it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2007)

dont worry hun, at my counciling appt she made it clear that nothing i did or said would stop me from sharing. in fact she told me that everything was confidential and she couldn't pass on any info to the cons. all she could do was to sign a form saying that she had seen me.

keep your chin up sweetie, love maz xxx


----------



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

Its true hun.  Their job is just to make sure you know what ul be going through and to make you explore how ur feeling.  They dont make the decision, you do when ur ready.  
Maz is right, they just sign a piece of paper confirming that you did meet with her & completed councelling.

It'll all be ok, dont u worry.

Alexia


----------



## ♥emmyloupink♥ (Mar 21, 2005)

oh thamks maz,& alexia x that s put my mind at ease a bit. this whole infetilty prosess justs gets harder every day, i think i probably sounded of to the wrong person and hopefully she will understand.
fingers crossed   xxx


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Emmy, 

Chin up - I am sure everyone has these thoughts whether its IVF or Egg Share IVF - I know I have! I had a big wobble last week. 

If you know you are doing the right thing they will be happy for  you to egg share. 

All the best


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

Try not to stress yourself out hun you will only feel worse, the other girls on here are right everyone has the negative thoughts about whether or not they are doing the right thing, I did on every cycle ive had yet im so glad i did egg share. It will all come right for you in the end good luck with everything love jo xxx


----------

